# Miscarriage 7 weeks ago, no period yet, but period pain - could I be??



## hanfromman

Hey everyone,
Well 7 weeks ago I had the tablets to bring on my missed miscarriage. I havent had a period since, but my periods were irregular before I got pregnant anyway.
Me and hubby have been having unprotected sex for about two weeks now, and just over a week ago I did a pregnancy test to see if my hormones had returned back to normal after the miscarriage and it was negative so they had done.
Anyway for the past couple of days I have had period pains but no period. I never normally get pain before a period and very little pain during as well. 
I have also noticed this morning whilst having sex that I have more sensation that normal 'down there'! :blush: And when I was pregnant I noticed this too.
I have some pregnancy tests but really don't wanna do them yet - firstly because its still very early and I don't want the stress/sadness of doing the tests, and secondly because I am due to go abroad in a week without my husband and if he knew I was pregnant he'd be awfully worried, particularly as the docs have just found out that I am not immune to Rubella (but won't give me a vaccine til I get a period!).
I know no-one can say for sure, but what are the chances I could be pregnant?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

When did the bleeding from your mc stop? Could be that your af is still bit irregular? Or could be that lovely BFP?


----------



## Annie77

hanfromman said:


> Hey everyone,
> Well 7 weeks ago I had the tablets to bring on my missed miscarriage. I havent had a period since, but my periods were irregular before I got pregnant anyway.
> Me and hubby have been having unprotected sex for about two weeks now, and just over a week ago I did a pregnancy test to see if my hormones had returned back to normal after the miscarriage and it was negative so they had done.
> Anyway for the past couple of days I have had period pains but no period. I never normally get pain before a period and very little pain during as well.
> I have also noticed this morning whilst having sex that I have more sensation that normal 'down there'! :blush: And when I was pregnant I noticed this too.
> I have some pregnancy tests but really don't wanna do them yet - firstly because its still very early and I don't want the stress/sadness of doing the tests, and secondly because I am due to go abroad in a week without my husband and if he knew I was pregnant he'd be awfully worried, particularly as the docs have just found out that I am not immune to Rubella (but won't give me a vaccine til I get a period!).
> I know no-one can say for sure, but what are the chances I could be pregnant?

There is every chance you could b pregnant - women sometimes become more fertile following a miscarriage and you have ovulated 2 weeks ago and got pregnant

Good luck


----------



## hanfromman

My miscarriage bleeding was about 5-7 days long I think, and not very heavy at all. I would be so happy if I was pregnant! Only time will tell I guess. I won't do a test until I get back from abroad:)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Don't know how you can wait!! Good luck xx


----------



## beth30

I got pregnant with my son two weeks after my first m/c. No period in between. I m/c on the 3rd of July 2006, I got my BFP with DS around the first part of August. Good LUCK!


----------

